# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  hacer magia solo o hacerla con amigos

## kiddynamite

bueno muchach@s tengo una inquietud desde hace tiempo, practico la magia desde ya hace un tiempo y ya hice algunas presentaciones de magia callejera y tengo la sensacion de que me seria de ayuda tener amigos que les interese hacerla tb y poder hacer magia juntos y tb aprender mas.
uds que piensan de crear grupos de amigos para hacer magia?

----------


## MagNity

Bueno, algunos compañeros no solo hemos creado grupos, sino incluso alguna asociación de magia y todo. Te animo a que pongas en tu perfil de donde eres, así te será más fácil encontrar gente de tu alrededor. 
Y si, se aprende mucho compartiendo magia con otros magos.

----------


## Mariano2010

La idea de ensayar con más gente es siempre buena desde el punto de vista de la creatividad y las ideas, dos o tres mentes piensan más que una. Además aprenderás cosas de ellos y viceversa. Pero también es algo muy personal, creo que la práctica y el aprendizaje en cualquier disciplina es importante también en soledad, ya que nos permite encontrarnos a nosotros mismos y forjar nuestro estilo personal. Esto no quita que hacer magia o practicar en grupo sea algo bueno, en realidad intento decir que no dejes de practicar solo también. Personalmente encuentro mayor inspiración cuando estoy ensayando solo y escuchando música. Pero insisto, es algo muy personal.

----------


## potagia

A mi es algo que sino es gente muy cercana me da aún pudor, cuestiones de timidez mias. Pero creo que es bueno si hay gente de confianza que le interese también aprender a hacer trucos juntos, seguro que se tienen mas ideas originales y se dan mejores consejos mutuamente que entrenando por libre. Despues de todo la magia tiene siempre un poco de caracter social asi que entrenar con gente creo que es bueno

----------


## potagia

Por cierto, acabo de unirme a la comuni asi que aprovecho para decir hola por el momento y ya haré la presentación pertinente en su lugar  :Smile1: 

Como decía, a mi me da algo de pudor que me vean hacer trucos de magia, es algo que a mi me cuesta personalmente por mucho que me guste. Pero desde luego sino te cuesta tanto como a mi, el practicar con mas personas que también les interese lo mismo será algo muy positivo y que servirá para mejorar en grupo. Después de todo eso servirá para poder ir viendo donde estan los fallos que quizá tu no veas y ellos desde el punto de vista del público si puedan ver...un mal gesto que piensas que haces bien pero que desde la perspectiva del público resulta demasiado visible por ejemplo

----------


## Ming

> Por cierto, acabo de unirme a la comuni asi que aprovecho para decir hola por el momento y ya haré la presentación pertinente en su lugar 
> 
> Como decía, a mi me da algo de pudor que me vean hacer trucos de magia, es algo que a mi me cuesta personalmente por mucho que me guste. Pero desde luego sino te cuesta tanto como a mi, el practicar con mas personas que también les interese lo mismo será algo muy positivo y que servirá para mejorar en grupo. Después de todo eso servirá para poder ir viendo donde están los fallos que quizá tu no veas y ellos desde el punto de vista del público si puedan ver...un mal gesto que piensas que haces bien pero que desde la perspectiva del público resulta demasiado visible por ejemplo


Si logras quitarte esa vergüenza o pudor avísame y cuéntame tu secreto jeje

PD. Aprovecho para darte la bienvenida hasta que te presentes en Nuevos Miembros. Bienvenido ^^

----------

